# Waterproofing LEDs?



## Shade (Dec 15, 2007)

I broke down a few months ago and finally bought that Fluval Edge I had been eyeing... the LFS had them on sale for $30 off, and they're so pretty! The stock lights that come with it are -awful- though, so I ordered some LEDs off the web. They showed up today and they are GORGEOUS.

Before:









After:









The first photo is a bit EXTRA bad looking, since its a terrible photo, but you get the idea. These lights are the best.

The bulbs are MR11 LEDs, like this:









Does.... anyone have suggestions for the best way to go about waterproofing them?

Browsing other forums where people have used these lights in their Edge, yields suggestions like automotive clearcoat or just plastic wrap. But not really specifics.. I haven't done anything like this before. Help! :tape2:

LEDs dont give off heat like conventional bulbs, but when I had them in for awhile this morning they did get kinda warm. Is there something specific I should be looking for? Is it really as easy as putting some saran wrap over them?

Many thanks for any and all help!


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

what part gets warm. i am thinking something like acrlyic water from a hobby store, the stuff model railroaders use to make lakes and rivers.


----------



## Shade (Dec 15, 2007)

The bulb itself really, starting from the base. I might leave them in for awhile, when I'm home, to see how hot they actually get.


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Shade said:


> I broke down a few months ago and finally bought that Fluval Edge I had been eyeing... the LFS had them on sale for $30 off, and they're so pretty! The stock lights that come with it are -awful- though, so I ordered some LEDs off the web. They showed up today and they are GORGEOUS.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Do nothing. You're highly unlikely to damage those LEDs with water.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Should be fine as is but to be certain you could coat them in epoxy or clear enamel.

Or slip a cond... errr "balloon" around them 

Nice tank
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Shade (Dec 15, 2007)

Haha....

I ended up using a small elastic just behind the front of the bulb to hold a square of saran wrap there. They don't get very hot after all. It does get a little damp but I figure that should be enough. So far as I know the LEDs are not of the waterproofed variety.


----------

